# Double Expansion: ChicagoVPS Expands VPS Hosting Services to TWO New Areas



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 8, 2013)

Buffalo, NY (_June 8, 2013)_


----------



## netnub (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm glad colocrossing could let you expand a few more locations, seeing as chicagovps is ran by them anyways.


----------



## Zen (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds good. Do you have any test IP's for NJ?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Jun 8, 2013)

Whats with the two above blank responses?

Forum glitching?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Whats with the two above blank responses?
> 
> Forum glitching?


NSA


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 8, 2013)

Speechless most likely.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 8, 2013)

Zen said:


> Sounds good. Do you have any test IP's for NJ?


199.188.100.34



Coastercraze said:


> Speechless most likely.


Guess its just #winning. Nothing else to say


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jun 8, 2013)

@CVPS_Chris I have to admit that you are a damn good winning slick marketer


----------



## drmike (Jun 8, 2013)

Piscataway, NJ = Colocrossing.  --- check the IP 

Dallas, TX, almost certainly is Colocrossing.



> ChicagoVPS is gladly partnering and locating its server infrastructure within the highly renowned Choopa facility in New Jersey, and Colo4 facility in Dallas.


Come on pal, you aren't a partner of Choopa or Colo4.  You are a customer and are a "customer" of Colocrossing if everything is as you say it is prior.

That press release sure could use some help.  Hire a professional next time.


----------



## Zen (Jun 8, 2013)

Decent latency from here in the east of the UK.. take into account that the jump from my router to the exchange is 20MS alone and I'm getting around 80MS.

Any news on if/when CVPS will expand to EU/NL? Remember hearing a thing or two but can't recall specifics.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Piscataway, NJ = Colocrossing.  --- check the IP
> 
> Dallas, TX, almost certainly is Colocrossing.
> 
> ...


Whine, whine, whine, whine, whine. All I hear from you, get over yourself


----------



## drmike (Jun 8, 2013)

Choopa is about as good as US east coast to UK gets.   I've seen 69ms on another NYC metro provider to/from the UK.  So still some room for improvement.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Whine, whine, whine, whine, whine. All I hear from you, get over yourself


Hey watch the horns when playing bullfrog bubba 



> They have collaborated with service providers in diverse locations, tweaked their marketing plans, and dived into the Texan and New Jersey web hosting markets


You wrote this press release.  It's, ummm, #winning.

Who did you collaborate with?   CC is where your servers are / rented from / colocated.   If you were collaborating with someone other than CC  something is odd about your relationship there. It goes like this... "Hey Jon, I want to expand ChicagoVPS to your other locations".  Then his team sends you the invoice or quote.

Service *providers  *that is plural.  Every location you have is one *provider*.

Texan web hosting market?  If you want to get local kitschy,  then it would be New Jerseyan, not New Jersey.   I know Buffalo is the other side of state and you aren't down with what they call the locals over there. 



> We


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 9, 2013)

I just want to know why this post could not be included in your offer?  The only reason I can come up with is he wanted to spam the forum with offers to call more attention to Colocrossing and CVPS (regardless of these new 'realized' locations).  I like how you pretend to get all butthurt when people criticized you Chris, you should know better than these tactics.  If anyone needs to grow-up, it is you buddy.  Your tactics are those of a high school student who wants/thrives on attention weather positive or negative and your obviously throwing your wares in our face so you can be like "Look at me and my ridiculous prices that no one else can match because I suck the colocrossing teat"... you know because everyone else actually wants to stay in business and offer a quality product instead of just overselling servers as quickly as they can.  If you really are #winning then bring us a KVM product that is stable with the same resources your throwing away in these offers, I don't think you could do it because you oversell so much it wouldn't work out.  

Instead of just claiming to be #winning how bout you put your money where your mouth is instead of just talking shit like you usually do. 

Cheers!


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 9, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Instead of just claiming to be #winning how bout you put your money where your mouth is instead of just talking shit like you usually do.


When exactly did I talk shit? I came in here minding my own business and then he came in here. As for KVM, its coming dont worry, just another market I can dominate. As for being oversold, go look at the latest review on this forum. All good comments there.

Ok Im done, back to work.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 9, 2013)

Can we all please stop being hostile? This is not LEB!


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 9, 2013)

Not so much Chicago...

Damm what's the love with CC can't you just go direct considering your the "leading VPS provider" Oh wait we know why.


----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

All I can say is...

http://vsnx.net/divisions.php

http://nwnx.net/Mohawk-Host.html


----------



## Aesthemic (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hey watch the horns when playing bullfrog bubba
> 
> You wrote this press release.  It's, ummm, #winning.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Aesthemic said:


> Your nitpicking would make a collegiate English professor yell.


 

Believe me, if anyone here took college level English they'd be mighty sad.

English might be a goofy language with all sorts of creeping slang and word abuse, but it doesn't make it alright crafting things like that in a "press" release.  It's a free country, and everyone is free to make a fool of himself or his company.

At best, this style of writing is considered "ad copy" and it's part of the degeneration of English.

Now, when you are incorporated, an individual cannot represent the corporation in legal matters.  It is part of the veil of protection under corporate conduct acting as an officer of the corporation.   A corporation must hire outside legal counsel for all legal matters.

Same logic and veil should be applied to press or in this case faux press release.  Hire a professional for protection and legal liability.   Give me someone else to blame and mock instead of Mr. CEO  Kevin/Adam would do well in that role and likes to craft fiction, just look at his past deeds.



Aesthemic said:


> Affordable rates implies that there is more than one rate.


It's not a rate.  Perhaps English isn't your thing or you like flexibility in misusing words.

Where in reality do you use the term rate?  Hmm, electric utility rates? Water rates? Gas rates for natural gas?   Services all regulated highly by government.

Catch a bus or train, it is a fare, even though there are multiple "rates" based on age, distance, etc.

Perhaps you are confusing rate with your experience on a HotorNot style photo clone.  Nom nom....



Aesthemic said:


> Unless he offers a single package across the entire service, the term "rates" is correct.


Rates have no basis or need to be a single or multiple product thing.  Rates again, are standardized and often regulated.  What CVPS does is offers the very same package or plan or product, a VPS with one of several coupons or no coupon and sells that very same thing for different prices to different customers.  That practice is well, umm shady.   Nothing wrong with "specials" but if you are selling a product, the same product on the same day and charging people different amounts, I take issue with that and it might run afoul of pricing laws somewhere.

Sure he offers different VPS packages, but same coupon different price on same day song and dance routine.  Exploit the stupid or unknowing.  Yeah, that's a great way to run a real business.



Aesthemic said:


> people can't grow up or move past the previous issueds


 

Grow up?  Kiddo, I have enough years on folks around here to probably be your grandparent.

Previous "issueds"  --- issues.... They aren't previous.  These issues are as current and valid as ever and quite a few of them are ongoing.



Aesthemic said:


> spew crap about a provider all you're doing is making yourself look petty and you're degrading the overall quality of the community you're posting within.


 

It isn't crap, it's refresher 101 for all the newbies like yourself and those who might otherwise be duped by a shady operation like CVPS and his cohorts.    If someone had the testicular fortitude to open their mouth and do the foot work, places like CVPS would have been trimmed a long time ago. 

*If we want to increase the quality of this community, I'd recommend the following:*

*1. Ban CVPS_Chris (hey Lowendtalk has him banned  )*

*2. Ban all Chicago VPS ad shilling*

*3. Ban all offers out of Colocrossing.*

Why?  Because it is what is and those jabronis have lowendtalk / lowendbox to lie, cheat and steal on.



Aesthemic said:


> It is always good news when a provider expands their locations and their horizons.


 

Good news when a provider expands?   Do press releases of "expansion" get your jimmy off or something?



Aesthemic said:


> It's a well-written press release too. Might consider getting a box in Dallas.


 

Well written my foot.   Ask someone else who doesn't abuse English. No habla English?

It is all said in the last comment:

_*"Might consider getting a box in Dallas"*_

Dallas might be a good place to be homeless in.  I recommend sizing up some appliance boxes so you fit.  Weather isn't too bad.  Might freeze in the winter though.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Believe me, if anyone here took college level English they'd be mighty sad.


I have an MBA, so yes I have taken a college level English class. On top of that we hired someone to write that, and I proof read it. As Aesthemic stated, it was a quality written piece and see nothing wrong with it.



buffalooed said:


> If we want to increase the quality of this community, I'd recommend the following:


You mean by banning you? You bring nothing but a foul taste in everyone's mouth. I have done nothing wrong or started any drama. As for LEB I asked to be banned so I do not participate any longer as I am more stress free. Again, get over yourself.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 9, 2013)

netnub said:


> All I can say is... http://vsnx.net/divisions.php http://nwnx.net/Mohawk-Host.html


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 9, 2013)

This thread is getting derailed for the purpose of derailment.


Where is pie and dude when ya need em?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 9, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> This thread is bringing derailed for the purpose of derailment.
> 
> 
> Where is pie and dude when ya need em?


I'm right here. I've gotten no reports about anything.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 9, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I've gotten no reports about anything.


Why do we let members such as buffalooed do what he does? You may think Im the bad guy here, but I made a simple post and it turned into him bashing us over nothing legitimate.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn mobile theme don't have that option.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 9, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why do we let members such as buffalooed do what he does? You may think Im the bad guy here, but I made a simple post and it turned into him bashing us over nothing legitimate.


Unfortunately I believe the bashing will likely follow you anywhere you go. I'd either ignore it or respond to any claims made with your side. I don't like removing posts, but if things get out of hand I'll just lock the thread.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh no, not the thread locking CVPS_Chris is infamous for.  Shame.  +1 for locking the thread, since it is his and I derailed it this time   I think I owe CVPS_Chris about a 50 pack of thread locks.  h34r:



CVPS_Chris said:


> it turned into him bashing us over nothing legitimate.


Welcome to the terror dome.  You say not legitimate, I say horse shit.

.



CVPS_Chris said:


> As for LEB I asked to be banned



Well this is some brand new news.  LET I was referring to, but presume the ban was carried over.  Those sites stress you out?   It should be all sugar bears, gumdrops and rainbows over there for your and Jon now since many of us left the low end.  You need a sidekick to take the ripe tomatoes folks throw.  Where's that chap from Cali with the multiple personality disorder?



CVPS_Chris said:


> we hired someone to write that, and I proof read it.



I won't pick on your English.   Someone really wrote that and was paid?  Bless you for feeding the poor peasants.  Fivver deals aren't for outsourcing business stuff.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> we hired someone to write that,


 

The key word is WE, not I.  We hired.

Who is we this time?


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The key word is WE, not I.  We hired.
> 
> Who is we this time?


Comeon mate! You are pulling his leg. We as in ChicagoVPS company. As much as I love to see cvps/cc drama, this is just shameless leg pulling for no obvious reason


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Comeon mate! You are pulling his leg. We as in ChicagoVPS company. As much as I love to see cvps/cc drama, this is just shameless leg pulling for no obvious reason



Hey, English mastery with these guys requires reading between the lines and finding the _secrets_ between the sentences.

No joke about it, ChicagoVPS parent company isn't some sole proprietorship.   There was that prior "employee" who was "employed" at Colocrossing and whom had/believed in some ownership interest in CVPS.  

We read the "press" piece and it's all about multiple facilities and providers, but the only provider still, every location is Colocrossing.  Bunch of fluff.  It would have been less bullshit like and more honest to say "ChicagoVPS expands to Dallas and New Jersey"  then go on to say "ChicagoVPS has expanded its partnership with Colocrossing".

Lucky this fellow has an accountant in his family or nothing would add up.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Lucky this fellow has an accountant in his family or nothing would add up


Haha, the more you talk the more you give yourself up. Its pretty funny to be honest that you have this much haste because your butt hurt from your past. Either way, you are a failure, and will never do anything useful with your life. It is alright though, I expect nothing less from a jealous fool. Good night.


----------



## jarland (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on the expansion, welcome to Texas!


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Haha, the more you talk the more you give yourself up. Its pretty funny to be honest that you have this much haste because your butt hurt from your past. Either way, you are a failure, and will never do anything useful with your life. It is alright though, I expect nothing less from a jealous fool. Good night.
> 
> 
> &amp;amp;nbsp;
> ...


At first I was going to write something comical. Then I reloaded the page and I saw this photo.

Who the heck is that and what's up with all the cocaine all over the place? Oh wait, had to get my bi-focals, that's snow, I think.


You lifted a photo from someone's Facebook? Where's the link to that person's profile so we can tip them off?


Let me guess, you know the fellow in the photo or do you have a thing for the kid the photo?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fabozzi


Fabozzi


One who is Jewish and eats farts....also called a borker 'Fabozzi' is an insult to be called..used to degrade one other.


Wow...Lauren was deffinitely acting like a Fabozzi last night.


by chris peters Nov 15, 2004


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151423897014924&amp;set=p.10151423897014924&amp;type=1


=== Cody Robertson?


I didn't think you and Cody were buddies/knew each other. I mean you didn't work at Colocrossing remember? You just were put on paper to make Colocrossing look adult like with employees.


How in the world do you know Cody if you weren't a Colocrossing employee like you've said before? Why would you think Cody would have some issue with you?


----------



## mikho (Jun 10, 2013)

*@*, Your personal vendetta against CVPS is getting a little bit boring to be honest.

At first it was interesting when you dig up information that was new for me and most likely others in this community but the constant bashing that goes on right now is just to much.

You can go on all you want, there is nothing i can do to stop you and it's your right to post your opinion but I will try to ignore them.

I'm sure you will reply with something witty and clever...  have fun.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> http://www.urbandict...hp?term=fabozzi Fabozzi One who is Jewish and eats farts....also called a borker 'Fabozzi' is an insult to be called..used to degrade one other. Wow...Lauren was deffinitely acting like a Fabozzi last night. by chris peters Nov 15, 2004


haha this is pretty comical. Too bad it had more dislikes than likes. *5* up, *19* down

Move along now kid.


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

&nbsp;



mikho said:


> *@*, Your personal vendetta against CVPS is getting a little bit boring to be honest.
> 
> 
> At first it was interesting when you dig up information that was new for me and most likely others in this community but the constant bashing that goes on right now is just to much.
> ...


They'll be more digging and new information, don't you worry about that.


I pushed out the CC owns LET/LEB a full year prior to reality arriving. Not solely of course 


I pushed out the CVPS was hacked awareness for months when CVPS was busy hiding that. Not solely of course 


I started and continue the ghost-host operations by CC. Yes, pretty much solely.


It isn't anything personal. I don't know these Buffalo kids, contrary to their paranoia. This is about them skewing the market, distorting reality and continuing the be gamers.


Note, CVPS_Chris "issues" with a former CC employee, although CVPS_Chris has heavily denied involvement in CC, going so far to say he was never a CC employee. I don't know employees at Equinix who blew up at their boss and quit over customer facing issues, so how does Chris if the companies are not related (CVPS+CC)?


If these Buffalo guys were running a legit operation WHT wouldn't have banned one of their companies and agents from posting. There wouldn't have been the LET/LEB scandal of ownership and their wouldn't be bogus press releases like these.


We can continue to let this product market go price nuts and believe that a 2GB VPS at $2.50 a month is sustainable in a free and open market. As if these services, support and performance are on par with same spec offer everywhere else. As if a provider is actually offering services they are paying for fairly in an open market.


Like I alluded to earlier, we left LET/LEB because of the shenanigans at CC+CVPS. Perhaps Chris would do better to unban himself over there and have free range with hardly a detractor. Way I figure it, I dealt with the BS over there for a year, so he's going to get it over here for that period of time.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 10, 2013)

Cody, just stop. So obvious haha also already have proof that your alias is linked to you.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

I am certain I am not Cody. But, you know what, I'll contact Cody and see if he wants to come on over here and set you straight.


Funny that everyone with a big enough mouth online railing against CC and CVPS is accused of being Cody. How do two different and unrelated companies come to the same conclusion?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> How do two different and unrelated companies come to the same conclusion?


Only Cody or Brian ( gay lovers ) would know the information you are spewing ( that is 99% irrelevant ). They have had a personal vendetta against ColoCrossing since their departure, and would only makes sense.

I would also like you to explain how you did a "reverse" search on that photo to find out who it was. As far as I know, there is no way to do this, and you would have to know who it was in order to find that information out. Please explain as I would love to hear your method.


----------



## Mun (Jun 11, 2013)

Can I has a free vps for a year 

^^ Internet lingo.


----------



## BadRobot (Jun 11, 2013)

I am just a casual observer who prefers to read rather than comment. You have constantly misbehaved on WHT, LET and now you are  shamelessly doing it on this forum. The other two forums decided to ban you for misconduct and shilling. And while I think that your ban on LowEndTalk.com is more for show since it is owned by your boss, Mr. Jon Biloh, the ban on WebHostingTalk.com is real. It is a matter of time before you will get banned from this forum as well. You, as a representative of Chicago VPS and Colo Crossing are publicly displaying your homophobia and are acting like a spoiled child and are insensitive to your customer's needs and concerns. Last year you have lost the data of hundreds of your customers due to your ineptitude and incompetence and blamed it on Solus Labs. You are constantly trying to shift public attention from your own shortcomings by gossiping and accusing other hosting providers of doing "shady things", while you have no clue how to properly operate WHMCS or SolusVM, let alone properly secure your servers.

I think that ChicagoVPS is the worst hosting provider ever. I do not understand why Jon Biloh keeps you around since you are nothing but trouble for the image of Colo Crossing, but maybe there is more between the two of you than meets the eye. Who can know these things...


----------



## MartinD (Jun 11, 2013)

So, when are we all planning to grow up and stop acting like stupid children?


More than a few of you need to have a look in the mirror - it's quite embarrassing reading some of this tripe knowing I'm part of the same industry.


Let's all try and act our respective ages huh?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 12, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I would also like you to explain how you did a "reverse" search on that photo to find out who it was. As far as I know, there is no way to do this, and you would have to know who it was in order to find that information out. Please explain as I would love to hear your method.


With all due respect, you're an idiot. I linked it back to the Facebook profile before he commented, look at the file name and Google search 'Facebook photo to profile how to' and you're set.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Only Cody or Brian ( gay lovers ) would know the information you are spewing ( that is 99% irrelevant ). They have had a personal vendetta against ColoCrossing since their departure, and would only makes sense.
> 
> I would also like you to explain how you did a "reverse" search on that photo to find out who it was. As far as I know, there is no way to do this, and you would have to know who it was in order to find that information out. Please explain as I would love to hear your method.


Wow, so now are we stating facts or trolling those who are gay?  Personal relationship preferences have zero relationship to this matter or industry.  I find this statement to be umm, distasteful.  Gay lovers, that's kind of redundant.  This isn't, you are a GAY HATER.

I don't know Cody or Brian, other than exchanging some messages with them elsewhere about these topics (i.e. CC + CVPS saying their names in public).  But I suspect, with what you just said, neither one of them will be thrilled.

Curious why you talk smack against these guys.  Your "buddy" Biloh employed them, not you.   I fail to see how two random employees of BILOH'S COMPANY have any relationship to you and why would you know these guys?  I've asked you multiple times already but you won't answer.

Now, for the Facebook thing and reversing the photo to the profile, this is basic 101% functionality.  I do not use Facebook and with so much hidden within that site (requires log in and/or friendship) circumnavigating the site becomes somewhat necessary.

This is the photo:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/75359_10151423897014924_845671632_n.jpg

Do this:

http://facbook.com/10151423897014924

See where "10151423897014924" is?  That field pasted to the end of  facebook.com reverses it.

Wish there was something more fun about this 



> Only Cody or Brian ( gay lovers ) would know the information you are spewing ( that is 99% irrelevant ).


If these two guys worked at CC (which they did) why would they post irrelevant information?  I doubt the info is not relevant.  I think you meant to say untrue perhaps?  So are you saying what I am posting would only be known by a former CC employee?  Cause if you are, it's going to be funny when I respond.

Aside from you and Biloh, many folks who were even CC employees have been kept in the dark about lots of company dealings.  CC, like CVPS is shrouded in mystery and has a history of lying and being less than honest.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

Before I forget and let you skate over the facts...

You said on here that you DID NOT work for Colocrossing.   You said that Biloh used your name to bolster the fake employee headcount to provide legitimate appearance.

Then, being doubtful, like I am, stumbled into this over on LET.


 




> CVPS_Chris Banned
> 
> 
> March 2012
> ...








That message was after CVPS_Chris posted this on the thread and others jumped on him for CC shilling.


 




> CVPS_Chris Banned
> 
> 
> March 2012
> ...


Source to that thread: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/35890/#Comment_35890

Just to refresh your memory and everyone else of YOUR denial of being a CC employee:

CVPS_Chris


New Member


 
Verified Provider










45 posts



Posted 18 May 2013 - 06:00 PM




buffalooed, on 18 May 2013 - 6:46 PM, said:





buffalooed said:


> You are a former CC employee


Stop saying that, its not true. Why am I being brought into CC drama. Go talk to Jon and ask why he posted my name on there when I was never an employee. Im sick of this bs made up lies.




URL for the source message: http://vpsboard.com/topic/181-chicagovps-review/?p=2746

Seems like we have a professional liar hung by his own words in public.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jun 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Seems like we have a professional liar hung by his own words in public.


Made up posts ftw.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

You are telling me that your posts on here are "made up" or your posts on LET?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 12, 2013)

Doesn't look made up from my perspective...


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Made up posts ftw.


Or are you claiming I fabricated what you said?  

I posted the links to the threads/posts.  They are all genuine and long been where they are.  If they were fakes/fraud, you surely would have edited/removed them in the past.

I am perplexed as to what your claim for relief here is...


----------

